# Glue that Works for Sagging Headliner and Posts



## Lethal Spit Wad (Oct 23, 2014)

I replaced the front two posts in my 2001 330i. I have been putting off the expense for the back two posts. I used double stick tape and it lasted a month or so. I finally got so disgusted with the flapping material that I went out to cut it with a pair of scissors. Then I remembered a product I purchased years ago to mend book bindings. It's called "Norbond Liquid Plastic Adhesive." I haven't used it in years but I remembered its unusual consistency. Having nothing to lose, I applied it to the post--liberally. It's unlike most glues. It doesn't bleed through or get hard. That would not work for book binding. And it worked great for the liner. It looks good and, if I had been any good at building model planes when I was a kid, it probably would look like new. But nothing is sagging, bleeding or bulging. It is adhering tautly. Here's a link to the product. It's worth a trying before investing bigger $$ in the project.

http://www.demco.com/goto?BLS172861&

Good luck!

Bill


----------



## BMWOO7 (Jul 25, 2010)

Best I've ever used was 3M Spray Glue. There are a couple of different kinds at your local hardware store, but you'll quickly find the correct one.

Spray it on the roof and then on the headliner, wait a couple seconds and then press it into place nice and smooth.

It's there for good!


----------



## Campfamily (Sep 20, 2010)

BMWOO7 said:


> Best I've ever used was 3M Spray Glue. There are a couple of different kinds at your local hardware store, but you'll quickly find the correct one.
> 
> Spray it on the roof and then on the headliner, wait a couple seconds and then press it into place nice and smooth.
> 
> It's there for good!


Ditto. The best one I've found is 3M Super 77 Spray Adhesive. Available on Amazon, a bit expensive, but perfect for this task.


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

*3m*

This worked well in my E46.


----------



## Zerodynamic (Feb 25, 2015)

+1 I used the 3M in my e34 and e36 with great results. Spray it, let it get tacky, and apply the headliner.


----------



## birenpatel44 (Sep 15, 2016)

Does this 3m glue bleeds through headliner cloth? I have pano roof in my BMW X3 2005. Headliner looks good. It's only cloth of two sunroof pieces is sagging. My roof is working well too. I don't want to put some glue on which bleeds. Any suggestions? How are your headliner cloth now? Are they still intact?


----------



## marcozandrini (Feb 13, 2014)

Whatever glue you use it has to remain flexible after it dries. Why? When you're entering or leaving the car you'll occasionally rub against the trim. If the glue isn't flexible it will eventually break its grip.


----------

